# All saving light endears Christ to the soul



## reaganmarsh (Oct 23, 2015)

'All saving light endears Jesus Christ to the soul; and as it could not value him before it saw him, so when once he appears to the soul in his own light, he is appreciated and endeared unspeakably: then none but Christ; all is but dung, that he may win Christ: none in heaven but him, nor in earth desirable in comparison of him. But no such effect flows from natural common knowledge.' 

--John Flavel, The Fountain of Life, 142.


----------

